# LIVERPOOL- CAPITAL OF CULTURE 2008



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Some pics my hometown liverpool

The Royal Liver Building



















The Port of Liverpool Building

This one by Peter Carr














































St Georges Hall
































































Liverpool Anglican Cathedral














































This one is by Peter Carr 










The path to the Cathedral 





















































































































































































Everton Tower


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

how are they doing getting rid of all the inner city terraces and buildings that are abandoned and boarded up? such as the ones around Anfield (not a dig, just an observation)

I was in Liverpool last week, some of the new buildings are looking pretty damn good


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

the ones around anfield will depend on the shites ground move, i live in a terrace in walton and theres no sign of these getting knocked down in the near future.

yer the new buildins are looking good the bests yet to come though


----------



## tigerboy (Jun 7, 2006)

One of the most handsome cities in Britain. The area up around the soccer stadiums is horrible but the city centre is good looking.


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Isn't this where the Beatles (as a group) were born? 

(finally, another posting milestone - #500!)*


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

thats correct panamaniac


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

1878EFC said:


> thats correct panamaniac


*Thanks.*


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Beautiful pics. I regret not having gone when I was living in the UK...


----------

